# progesterone results, no more hosp support?



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi guys,
I have just had my first blood results on clomid, progesterone 52.  
Nurse now says I dont need any more bloods done and just to get on with it?
Is this norm??
I have been keeping a really low profile through my first clomid month, didn't want to jinx the fact i seem to have got off quite likely with the se.  
Have taken the advise of the lovely ladies on here and taken my pills at bed time, 
seems to have worked a treat for me so thanks everyone!!

T xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

A progesterone level of 52 nmol/l is good.  If the clinic feel that the clomid is working for you, which your progesterone level indicates, then there is probably no need to keep having blood tests....however, if you want to have further blood tests could you not just ask your GP if they can do them ?

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Minxy,

Thanks for your reply, I am just a bit nervous taking clomid and thought it was the norm to check you when on it, but you've put my mind at rest so thanks!!  

Trixxi


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

That's understandable....when you're taking fertility drugs and not given much information it of course raises questions !

I was prescribed clomid 4 years ago....ovulate fine naturally but was prescribed it to boost (and regulate cycles cos following 2 naturally conceived early mc's, alternate months decided to become slightly erratic !).

I took 50mg for 6mths....first 3 months I had follicle tracking scans as needed to ensure I didn't overstim (as I have high prog levels naturally and consultant felt/feels that I may release more than 1 egg naturally a month anyway !!).....I also had progesterone blood test the 1st month I was on it, alongside the scans.  After 3mths they were happy that I wasn't overstimming but I was releasing 2 or 3 eggs each cycle.....I had a progesterone test on 4th cycle (no scans) and again they were happy with this as similar to previous blood test........so after that, the last 2mths, I had no monitoring at all.

If they're happy that you're ovulating fine and with a level of 52 nmol/l this would indicate a good mature egg released but wouldn't expect you to be overstimming or releasing too many eggs, then they probably just feel it's better for you to carry on without any intervention.  As I say, you could always ask your GP for a progesterone blood test.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Minxy, 
you've just answered my biggest question/worry, re overstimming, didnt want to sound silly by asking something i thought i should know!!!
You really are the oracle with the answers!!!    
Would much rather be left without too much intervention as my cons is really horrible.  
Do you know if clomid can affect your thyroid function? Its currently underactive and i take levothyroxine, been told they are now on the high side?

T xx


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi there Trixxi,

Hope you dont mind me butting in! But I had the same problem, my doctor has given me 5 months of clomid to get on with. I am currently on round two, He sent me for one blood test on my first month (which was also 50) and that was that.... 
My concern was that just because I ovulated on the first month, it doesnt mean I will on the next months to come.. so I went back to ask for another form. He wasnt happy about giving it to me but I explained that I wanted to keep a track of my body and whats going on down there! With a grunt he replied 'well its youre blood I suppose!!"
Im due to phone up tomorrow for my results, to be honest Im not convinced I have ovulated this month because I havent had any niggles, and my temp has been up and down all month!  
We shall see I suppose!!

Good luck to you..

What days are you on this month?

Michelle xxx


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Michelle,
Feel free to butt away!!!
I know what you mean about ov'ing every month, that thought has crossed my mind.  TBH when I started my fertility journey my GP was useless, she said i wasnt ov'ing monthly, then said it was because my cycles are all over the place, so I still dont know if i do ov every month or not. 
I am CD25 and feeling quite good regards se but my body isnt giving me many clues!!

Good luck with your results tomorrow, let me know how you get on.  
T xx


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Well after waiting on the phone for over 10 mins the receptionist said that my results were there but couldnt tell me because the doctor needs to look at them first!!!!! she then explained that my doctor has infact left!!!!!!!!!!  so angry!!!!
I have to phone back tomorrow and hope they can refer me to another doctor!!!! 

how are things with you?


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi  
I'm good thanks, thats so frustrating at least you'll hear tomorrow, dont take no for an answer!!

just wondering if/when I should be doing a test.  
My cycles can go to 50 days but now with the clomid suggesting i ov'd day 14 is it safe to assume i should have a 28day cycle? 

T xx


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

It seems that all women are different and ov at different times! Last month I ov'd on day 14 and came on day 30.. 
I think if your going by the same days at me then day 28 should show up! Perhaps buy an early predictor test...
What day will day 28 be The best of luck to you  

The receptionist called me today and told me that I have ovulated this month!! ... fantastic news!!!!! I was quiet surprised because I didnt really feel anything going on down there...
She couldnt give me the level number though, said she wasnt allowed!  So Im phoning back tomorrow to speak to the practice manager!! 

Now I know there is a tiny chance of being pregnant I have butterflies!!! too scared to do a test!!
I plan on testing on saturday!!!    

Michelle x


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi,
Great news about your bloods, Im now excited for you!!

I hadn't given testing too much thought cos i wasnt very hopeful this month, but tomorrow is cd28.
I dont normally have this dilemma as af is very unpredictable and sometimes keeps me waiting till cd50,
and now i feel really apprehensive as im starting to get excited !!

T xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya Trixxi

RE the clomid and Thyroid question, I have PCOS and underactive thyroid and clomid hasn't made any difference to the thyroid tests. Although if I do have a bad night of hot flushes it knocks me the next day as if my thyroid has gone squiffy


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi shellebell,
That kinda makes sense, I woke up during the night and i was soaking with sweat (yuk)
a first for me, have been really out of sorts today but i put it down to my 3 mile walk cos
hubby left for work too early, got caught in a major downpour and had to peel my clothes off 
when i got home, and worst of all my lovely straightened hair had turned into a shirley temple/crystal tips 
design. (not very attractive)
So maybe my day was doomed before i even started due to a squiffy thyroid!! 

Back to answer the original question, my throid results are now 'high' not that i am complaining, it may help me loose some of the pounds i have piled on!! 

T xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

my thyroid is always fluctuating slightly, even before the clomid. My dose gets changed from 200mcg a day to 200/225mcg on alternate days   They have decided that I am better slightly high than slighlty low. 
I did bring it up with my Dr about clomid and metformin poss effecting my thyroid and he said that he didn't have anything to say that it would/could, but he did say that if my body reacted while being treated, weight changes etc, then that could change my thyroid levels


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Shellebell .........................thanks for your reply


----------

